# Arc Audio 4150-XXK, 1500-XXKv1



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

A little old now, but what the heck. These are pictures of my last set....had these amps a couple different times. 

4150-XXK






1500-XXKv1 (this was the model that replaced the Class-T version)


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

still great looking and performing amps. Loved my 1500 and 2100 I had around 06


----------

